# Mcfishin takes the kids(Puddles+Poops) to Newton



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

We had a really great trip to Newton on sunday. We (Mcfishin, Poo Pie, and Puddles)had a total of 13 fisherman including 6 kids! We met up along the road and ended up with four vehicles. Pig pen to rubber duck, looks like we got us a CONVOY! The roads where extremly icey and we saw about a dozen cars in the ditch on the way up and back, including two rollovers. We got to the lake at about nine o'clock and got to fishing right away. The ice was about 5-6" just like drpepper said and was good and solid. The bathtub ring has frozen up too. There is a ton of perch in the lake and we hauled them in at a steady pace all day. The bad news is that they are all small. The biggest perch we caught was 5". The kids opened up a 4 incher to see what they Where eating and found that it had eggs and an empty stomach. I'm pretty sure the fish are stunted because of the high population. We did have three of the perch struck by muskies when they where being retrieved but didn't hook any of the toothy buggers! I brought along my grandpappys' Popiel pocket fisherman and tried it for a while but didn't catch any on it. However the extra pole in the old ice fishing bucket did create a problem. with an extra pole around you know the kids just cant help but to do what dad does and put another hook in the water(kudos to my boy for wanting to improve his odds, and yes I do have a second pole license). well there just happened to be a Crick Dick scoping us from the parking lot . He checked our licenses and gave us a warning ticket. My wife also got a warning because her license expired that day, just a warning but it is the first time she has ever had any kind of ticket. He was a nice enough guy but he did make my wife cry . At the end of the day we caught a 6" LM bass then packed it in right before dark. all in all it was a good day of fishing, we caught more perch than I could possibly count. We stayed dry and warm through the snow storm and the kids had a great time.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Reminds me of this time my sister and I were fishing out there. It was summer time and we were fishing on the dam. I ran back to the truck to get some chairs, so I left my pole in the water with a worm under a bobber. When I get back there was a game officer there talkin to my sister. Because she was close to my pole he gave her a warning for fishing with out a licence. I thought it was funny. She didnt even touch the pole and he sited her. Oh well what do ya do.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

No wonder the Fish Cop's get a bad wrap! But I guess ther just doing there job....


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I actualy greatly appriciate "fish cops". As a matter of a fact that same day we were at newton that officer arrested two latino fellas. I dont know what for, he took one guys license and went back to his truck came back and arrested the two of them, a county sherrif showed up and took them both away. I thought it was funny. They do a great public service, and are way under paid for what they deal with. Although they do get to do and see some pretty cool stuff with wildlife. My father in law is a retired UDWR officer and I could listen to his stories all day long, even the ones I have heard three times before because he cant rememeber what ones hes told me. So anyway, sorry if I sounded anti law enforcement there, thats not what I ment to portray. I just ment that it was funny that even though my sister didnt even touch the pole she got a warning. Guilty by association kinda.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I actualy greatly appriciate "fish cops". As a matter of a fact that same day we were at newton that officer arrested two latino fellas. I dont know what for, he took one guys license and went back to his truck came back and arrested the two of them, a county sherrif showed up and took them both away. I thought it was funny. They do a great public service, and are way under paid for what they deal with. Although they do get to do and see some pretty cool stuff with wildlife. My father in law is a retired UDWR officer and I could listen to his stories all day long, even the ones I have heard three times before because he cant rememeber what ones hes told me. So anyway, sorry if I sounded anti law enforcement there, thats not what I ment to portray. I just ment that it was funny that even though my sister didnt even touch the pole she got a warning. Guilty by association kinda.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya, I'm not anti fish cop either. If they whern't out there alot of people would take home fish by the bucket load. It just sucks when its you getting busted.There are enough laws that if they watch you long enough they will get you for something. I agree that they take a lot of risks for the amount they get paid. I also want to point out that after he figured out that I wasn't trying to lie my way out of it and took responsability he was acctually pretty cool.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

It actually was expired.As he explained it to us, the license is good on the day of purchase so the 365 day license expires the day before the purchase date one year later. I didnt actually do the math but it makes sense the way he explained it. Besides, if I want to count past ten I have to take my shoes off.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

McFishing, that reminds me of superbad and that licence McLovin that show cracks me up!


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

you nailed it. Superbad was my inspiration for my superbadass screen name. I,m not quit as dorky as Mclovin though.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

McFishin said:


> you nailed it. Superbad was my inspiration for my superbadass screen name. I,m not *quit as dorky *as Mclovin though.


with all due respect, punch yourself sir.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

McFishin said:


> you nailed it. Superbad was my inspiration for my superbadass screen name. I,m not quit as dorky as Mclovin though.


So I guess it was either McFishin or Muhammed? :lol: That show is great.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I have seen alot of latino guys, obviously immigrants, who appear to have absolutely no regard to fish laws. i.e. multiple poles and huge hauls of fish way over the limit. Safe to say they probably aren't licensed either. While I know there are some who do a very good job of keeping the law, that's just been my observation.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Bite me Poo Pie.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

RyanCreek said:


> I have seen alot of latino guys, obviously immigrants, who appear to have absolutely no regard to fish laws. i.e. multiple poles and huge hauls of fish way over the limit. Safe to say they probably aren't licensed either. While I know there are some who do a very good job of keeping the law, that's just been my observation.


This has potential to be interesting...
o-||


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Bite me Poo Pie.


there you go pretending you don't love me again...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Bite me Poo Pie.


I don't think I'd dare ask anyone to bite me who has the name Poo Pie.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> McFishin said:
> 
> 
> > Bite me Poo Pie.
> ...


what.... I'm clean


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

What kind of name is POO PIE anyway?
Seems silly to me. Dummies :roll:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

muddy said:


> What kind of name is POO PIE anyway?
> Seems silly to me. Dummies :roll:


You're the dummie-dummie :evil: Poops is a great name, more creative than muddy.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok puddles, let me guess, another fireman right? Way to come to his defense.
You got anything else for me PUDDLES? Maybe more creativity? :roll:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Roll your eyes-thats what my wife does.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> Roll your eyes-thats what my wife does


I would too if I had to put up with you people!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh Muddy, don't be a hater! just because we only work ten days a month and pretty much fish the rest of it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Where do I sign up? :shock: 

Wouldn't anyone enjoy that job? Plus the perks are great, I understand.


Take a pill, muddy. One of these guys could save your life someday. They've got a strong 'team' bond and they've got nicknames for each other. Who cares?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks LOAH- 
it is the BEST job in the world. The "families" at the firehouse are just as strong if not stronger than some at home. And yes, the name Poo Pie has been with me since the day I hired on  , as has Puddles. Takes some effort to earn them :wink:


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> One of these guys could save your life someday


 I don't need help from them and never will.
Go save a cat out of a tree.
Poo Pie, Puddles and the rest of you firemen can kiss my A**!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

muddy said:


> > One of these guys could save your life someday
> 
> 
> I don't need help from them and never will.
> ...


So what did you get fired from the station, or just couldn't pass the test? Fireman's jobs are long hours and at any moment they may have to risk thier lives to save your ungratefull butt. I am jealous they only work 10 days a month and get to fish all the time. If my monthly bills were not so high I would love to do work there, but I just don't think I could make it on a firemans salary.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Why so angry with fireman? What happened? Lets talk about it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like firemen.... *\-\* *\-\* 

They saved my life once.... -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> muddy said:
> 
> 
> > > One of these guys could save your life someday
> ...


Thanks Orvis, sounds like muddy has had a run in with a fireman or a department. The salary's not bad. The schedule is great. Im very lucky to have such a great job.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

.45 said:


> I like firemen.... *\-\* *\-\*
> 
> They saved my life once.... -*|*- -*|*-


Whats the story?


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going with muddy on this one. I dont like poo pie either.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

McFishen
I hope you are Irish or are you just hoping to be on someday?
Another dork I see.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

muddy said:


> McFishen
> I hope you are Irish or are you just hoping to be on someday?
> Another dork I see.


Someone didnt love you when you were little. You need a hug


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking that maybe poo pie and muddys' lives may have crossed back when poo pie was a couger hunter.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm thinking muddy walked in on his wife riding a fire hose one day.

Maybe she was wearing one of those sweet hats, too.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm thinking muddy walked in on his wife riding a fire hose one day.
> 
> Maybe she was wearing one of those sweet hats, too.


I'm thinkin maybe your onto something LOAH.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

I assure you if POOPIE was with my wife, I would have to have her put down because of whatever diseases are associated with him. You guys are pathetic!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, muddy. I'm pretty sure you've got everyone's attention now.

Now would be a wonderful time for you to expound upon your hateful remarks towards these gents. Care to enlighten us? Otherwise, you should quit making a fool of yourself. 

Who knows? Maybe you have a valid reason to hate firemen.

I doubt it, but I've got my psychologist cap on to help me understand your story. Tell me about your mother, muddy.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

muddy said:


> I assure you if POOPIE was with my wife, I would have to have her put down because of whatever diseases are associated with him. You guys are pathetic!


 What line of work are you in?


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyhoo... the point is that the fishing wasnt great but we had a good time. Thanks for the entertainment muddy. -BaHa!-


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Think I will stay out of this, I think it's silly to try and bait people into pointless on-line arguments.. Besides I'm in Boston right now on vacation, much better things to do. Thanks puddles, oh ya and by the way I don't like you either Mcfishin. :wink:


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> Puddles Wrote
> What line of work are you in?


I don't see how that matters, but I will say my Boss sucks and my other team members are absolute morons!
I only work ten days a month (Eight this month) and I am glad you have been a source of entertainment for me the last couple of days!!

PUDDLES,POO PIE, and McFishin all still suck though!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks muddy-tons of fun. Hope to see you at the burbot bash.


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> Hope to see you at the burbot bash.


Oh, i'll be there!! 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry, muddy. I thought you were serious and I just couldn't help but chime in.  

Look at it this way, though...Most of the stuff I said may still be valid (wife+firehose, one of these guys may save your life). :lol:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Loah,dont feel bad. I think its awsome that you came to Poo Pies aid. Muddy had us going for a while too. And to Muddy, I hope Hoops botched your eye job. You should have had them fix your face with their freeking Laasseerr!


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> I hope Hoops botched your eye job. You should have had them fix your face with their freeking Laasseerr!


Like I said, my boss is a jerk!!
McFishin, I hate your guts! 8)


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Ditto *(u)*


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Man this thread cracks me up.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Almost getting to be like the J-bass and Nibble nuts thread only not as much booze..


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

What happened to J-bass?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Click this.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2941&p=34091&hilit=going+searching+for#p34091


----------

